# Chinese Crispy-Skin Chicken



## starrleicht (Jun 8, 2004)

Chinese Crispy-Skin Chicken
Family Favorite Recpe
Ingredients:
For the chicken:
1 chicken (2-1/2 pounds)
1 tablespoon vinegar
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons honey or 1 tablespoon sherry
1 teaspoon molasses 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
Peanut oil for deep frying 

For the Cinnamon Dip:
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt 

For the Salt and Pepper Dip:
1 tablespoon salt 
1/2 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper 

Directions:
Put the chicken in a large saucepan and add boiling water to come halfway up the sides of the chicken. Cover tightly and simmer until just tender, about 45 minutes to 1 hour. Drain, rinse under cold water and dry with kitchen paper. 

Mix the vinegar, soy sauce, honey, sherry and molasses. Brush over the chicken and then hang the chicken in an airy place to dry for about 30 minutes. Brush over the remaining soy sauce mixture and hang again for 20-30 minutes. 

Mix, and rub well into the chicken skin. Fry in deep hot peanut oil until golden and crisp. Drain well on absorbent kitchen paper. Chop the chicken into 8 pieces and serve warm with the dips. 4. For the Cinnamon Dip: Combine all of the ingredients in a small saucepan until very hot, stirring constantly. 

For the Salt and Pepper dip: Heat the salt and pepper in a small saucepan, stirring constantly, until the salt begins to brown. 

Makes 4 to 6 servings.


----------



## Alix (Sep 20, 2004)

Cinnamon dip? OK, I'm game...gonna try this one out soon. Not too sure where I could hang this that would be safe from the kitties (see post on Peking Duck that someone else experienced) but I think this looks AWESOME.


----------



## WayneT (Sep 23, 2004)

*Crispy Chicken*

The third instruction is not clear to me. I _am_ blonde, but male.  It says *mix*. Mix what,? I take it the cinnamon dip.  I normally use 5 spice powder, this might be a good variation. The recipe overall is slightly different to how I normally go about it so I will give it a go.


----------

